# Cuban Rhapsody!



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Look what i have found...another Falco piece of artwork!






The filming is like a classic 1905 lifestyle movie. Nice car i can't believe it. German nazi commodore stationed in cuban shores.
And ofcourse blonde beautiful women what radiance! Feme' Fatale'

If i was a falco fan i would had danced to its tunes with perhaps my troupe new genre...mind mingling dance!
And if i was in 1905 then have a drink! Cheers!

Sa dhi ni sa

Are they talking about inside n' outside
just time insight
jeurgen bourges'
foreigners here, foreigners there
they were leutenize'd
jeurgen bourges'
But i just think litimized
that they are instant meant to rise
That their plastic money in their bars
that their age ho la' la' wunderbar

Thats what clemente' says hi
and dancin' is an ent' zine
wild girls dancin en frau'
est se buga ent' zina eh

Feme' fatale'
Still talkin about softwear heartwear
err going no where?
viva la chun'
est ve' making way
some kind of ingenous absolute dinner arrangements
est just viva la un'

Unless you make it ligetemized'
whose jewels looks precious even priced!
except from credit cards pay though eva'
i say age oh la' la' wunderbar

Thats what clemente' says hi
and dancin' is an ent' zine
wild girls dancin en frau'
est se buga ent' zina eh

Feme' fatale'

Girls just giddy giddy up....
est se buga ent' zina eh

err eh feme' fatale'
oh core co co core co co

Thats what clemente' says hi
and dancin' is an ent' zine
wild girls dancin en frau'
est se buga ent' zina eh.....


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

That glass clinking with yours...that's mine! Cheers to you!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

image hosting


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

If i had means and power at my hand so as to recreate this beautifull song of falco brilliant brutale! Then somehow through karmic disposition i had somehow called upon all identities who were somewhat similar to the featured in the original, then the musicians and also the scenario. But unluckily this all even after many retakes never clicked perfectly. There were too many flaws, non co-ordination, lack of communication.... so i had to give up and call off!

But after some days despirited, somehow like magic i was called to cuba by ordinary people. These ordinary group who should have been become old extinct by now somehow changed to new clothes and looked exactly the same as featured in the original falco brilliant brutale song video. But just that johannes holzel was not there, and i had to take his place. The world then back in cuba had gone quiet and i had caught cold sneezing!

So the ordinary group again liven back the spirit of this song like magic in the air even though i acted not very exact like falco!

The white glamourous actress featured still looked pretty even after years and she seemed very very tall. 

The humourous black pianist also was same!!

Just then pistols were heard and i tripped!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Ooh! I hope you weren't shot! Were you shot? I need to know what happened!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

But its just a fictional dream!


----------

